# Poodle mistake for a Doodle



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Is that your new pup in your avatar? Soooo cute! Well, yes, I have had that happen a LOT when I got Maizie. She came beautifully groomed by the breeder, but then I couldn't take her to a groomer until she had all her shots (and I couldn't do it myself). Her face got very long and fuzzy and people asked me all the time what kind of mix she was, or if she was a doodle. Once I got her groomed and got her FFT shaved, there were no more questions on the matter. With Frosty, I made sure to keep his face shaved at all times because with his color, he could easily be mistaken for a doodle if he had a fuzzy face. I love doodles, but I don't want any confusion that I have POODLES


----------



## nyxks (Nov 10, 2016)

Yes that is him in my AV the breeder prefers to have the puppy cut for the pups until they go home to their owner's then its up to the owner to choose their own cut. 

I've groomed poodles and doodles (poodles I use to show oh so many years ago as a Jr Handler) so I'm going to be making a few alternations to the puppy cut once I have him, but I actually do like the cut to degrees - though really with the current weather I prefer a less furry cut due to the snow, mud and water. 




zooeysmom said:


> Is that your new pup in your avatar? Soooo cute! Well, yes, I have had that happen a LOT when I got Maizie. She came beautifully groomed by the breeder, but then I couldn't take her to a groomer until she had all her shots (and I couldn't do it myself). Her face got very long and fuzzy and people asked me all the time what kind of mix she was, or if she was a doodle. Once I got her groomed and got her FFT shaved, there were no more questions on the matter. With Frosty, I made sure to keep his face shaved at all times because with his color, he could easily be mistaken for a doodle if he had a fuzzy face. I love doodles, but I don't want any confusion that I have POODLES


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

He looks so sweet.

I wouldn't take it too personally. Most people are ignorant about what a properly bred dog should look like. And into the mix that it's very young puppy which makes it even harder to discriminate features. Anyone making a comment that he looks like a Doodle and not a Poodle is ignorant. Best to ignore them ....... you know he's a poodle.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Your puppy is very cute and poodly. I don't think you ought to worry about what other people think. That's their deal and you can't control that. Does it really matter that much what they think? You are the lucky one getting such a cute poodle puppy. 

I think your breeder ought to be getting the puppies use to some clipping while they're still very young. It will be that much harder to do it when the puppy comes home to you if he doesn't have any early, good associations with the clippers and standing somewhat nicely. Can you ask her to start accustoming the puppy to the clippers? My breeder started shaving the feet, face and bum when they were 4 weeks old.

Good luck when you get your puppy. I bet you're really excited.


----------



## nyxks (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks, I'm not overly concerned about the mistaken identity deal, its something I'm use to with my husband's dog who is a Lab/Husky mix - but its still annoying in its own regards and puzzling since all dog breeds are designer to degrees depending on what they were breed for over the years. 

When it comes to the breeder and the choice of puppy cut vs other - the pups are use to getting groomed in general nails and brushed to keep the coat in good conditioned and clipped to keep it trimmed. But not much as show dogs tend to be use to. 



Poodlebeguiled said:


> Your puppy is very cute and poodly. I don't think you ought to worry about what other people think. That's their deal and you can't control that. Does it really matter that much what they think? You are the lucky one getting such a cute poodle puppy.
> 
> I think your breeder ought to be getting the puppies use to some clipping while they're still very young. It will be that much harder to do it when the puppy comes home to you if he doesn't have any early, good associations with the clippers and standing somewhat nicely. Can you ask her to start accustoming the puppy to the clippers? My breeder started shaving the feet, face and bum when they were 4 weeks old.
> 
> Good luck when you get your puppy. I bet you're really excited.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Al ot of people seem to think that poodles naturally have very short hair on their faces, so any dog with even a slightly fuzzy face must be a cross. Add to that the very large number of poodle crosses around, and the confusion is unsurprising. I just cheerfully say "No, she is all poodle", and take it from there.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I prefer a clean face and feet so much easier to keep clean and I love the poodle look


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Cute pup, but yes the fuzzy face will confuse people. I will say I disagree with your breeder about not clipping FFT when the pups are young. I think it is a very important thing a breeder can do for new owners to use their confidence and skill to help acclimate the pups to grooming. You can grow out the FFT later if you want to, but in my book there is no substitute for having a young pup learn to accept grooming as a normal part of its life. My boy had several baths and had his FFT groomed three times before we brought him home at about 8 1/2 weeks old.


----------



## Laumau (Dec 17, 2016)

Benji is four months old and I get it all the time. Only a couple of people have guessed correctly that he's a purebred standard out of dozens that have asked or guessed. Many are totally surprised that he's a poodle. A couple of people thought he was a Wheaton terrior. He's a sable so it adds to the confusion. He came with a shaved face from the groomer but now it's grown it so he's fuzzy. He has been to the groomer again but they just cut around his eyes and left him in a teddy bear cut. I don't mind people not knowing but I do feel like there's a lot of negative associations with poodles in general. I like to get him out and about as an ambassador for the breed as do a lot of people on the forum. Your puppy is adorable!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Your pup is adorable. Let people say what they may, you know he's all poodle.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

FYM, I totally agree with you!
Case in point, I fostered a white male toy poodle from our local shelter. I kept him in tip top condition, bathed him regularly and made double sure he was groomed. He made several appearances to promote the shelter and then when I felt he was ready for adoption, started having 'meet and greets' with potential adopters.
One woman brought her 2 kids for a meeting. Her kids were more interested in their bag lunches than the dog. She was saying some odd things, so I told her 'this is a poodle and he needs groomed every 5 weeks.' 
'OH?' You mean he doesn't look like this all of the time? I wouldn't bother to pay anyone to groom him, I can do that myself with a comb and a pair of scissors.'
He was adopted by another couple, not with kids, by the way and leads a very very happy life, despite his 'quirks.'


----------

